# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فــــلاشة Stock Rom Gfive President Smart 5

## Shamseldeen Victory

Stock Rom Gfive President Smart 5       info rom      
  CPU: MT6572
  EMMC Size: 0xEC000000
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x600000
  MBR  BaseAddr:0x600000  Size:0x80000
  EBR1  BaseAddr:0x680000  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0x700000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0xA00000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0xF00000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x1900000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x2300000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x2320000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x2380000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2980000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x2F80000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x2FC0000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3040000  Size:0x300000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x3340000  Size:0xA00000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x3D40000  Size:0x32000000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x35D40000  Size:0xE200000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x43F40000  Size:0x52C00000
  FAT  BaseAddr:0x96B40000  Size:0x545C0000
  BMTPOOL  BaseAddr:0xFFFF00A8  Size:0x1500000
  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x0       
Link:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Br: ShamsEldeen Victory

----------

